# getting a bear's attention



## Etoncathunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's a question I haven't really found an answer to on here. Are there any specific call/tricks you can do that have a decent chance of stopping a bear? Kinda like with a deer you can blow on a grunt tube and some/most times the deer will stop/freeze at least for a few seconds. I ask this cause I saw my 1st bear that I've seen while hunting this morning. I didn't get to see much of him. I was on the side of a ridge and he'd come up a little gully about 100yds  away almost at the bend of the ridge. All I got to see was his back coming up the hump outta the gully and his rump disappearing behind some trees and around the bend. Is there anything realisticaly I could have done, to get him to stop or even turn around. For some reason I don't think saying "please come  back Mr. Bear" would work. 
Thanks for any help


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 4, 2011)

Ain't that a bad feeling! To be so close and so unable to get him! I cant wait to read what some experienced hunters say here. 

Congrats on seeing one.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 4, 2011)

You got that right. Going from OMG it's a BEAR to What the freak!! get back here you lil ......... in about 2 seconds.


----------



## NorthGaDawg069 (Nov 4, 2011)

from my experience, the answer is no! NOTHING! NOTTA! I know that does't help, but that is the truth as far as I know it! If there is something I can learn from some of the guys on here, tell me too! I have heard of using the vanilla spray or sardine juice to get them to come in but nothing to use an in a call. Good Luck!


----------



## Coastie (Nov 4, 2011)

Bears mate in the late April to early July time period so calls don't generally do you much good in the traditional sense. What you might consider is a fawn or rabbit in distress type call since their main interest right now is food, acorns don't make any noise so the next best thing is something that does and something they will eat when they get the opportunity. Give it a try, nothing to lose.


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 4, 2011)

I use a rabbit in distress call and if that fails I pretend to be a pick-a-nick basket...bears love them


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks ya'll that's kinda what I figured. I'll have to see about picking me up a one of those and practice. Just not practice too much, since I hunt on the ground I don't think it would be a good idea to look TOO edible.


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 4, 2011)

Sure. They're very curious and they are predators....light use of a predator call can get them looking your way or bring them in on a rope.

If you don't have one, use a "kiss" call....but start VERY quietly and increase until he hears it.


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 7, 2011)

you can yell at them and sometimes they will stop and look back but you better be ready to shoot cause he won't usually hang around after he looks for just a second.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I picked up a pred call this weekend just in case. Been meaning to get one anyways cause been wanting to give hunting yotes and stuff a shot.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Nov 8, 2011)

I tried a predator call on one several years ago, he was about 150# and 75 yards out, moving parallel to my position. He looked back one time and kept moving away. Guess he wasn't too hungry.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 8, 2011)

I saw a "bear call" at the Bargain barn this weekend when I bought my call. It seemed more like a label gimmick to me. I said it wasn't a distress cub or mating call it was a come eat me call. It came with an instructional cd and cost 2x what the other calls did. Figured it was more gimmick than anything and went with a regular pred call that can do the rabbit, fawn, and other assorted noises. Now I just need a time when the wife is away to practice. I start with that racket and I can just see a skillet on it's way to my head.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 10, 2011)

Two to the chest and one to the head...

Get's there attention everytime...

Right Joe    

*V*


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 6, 2011)

For what it's worth, we burn honey to draw bears.  Small propane single burner setup with an old army canteen cup, pour in out 1/2" of honey and fire her up, will put out some kinda smoke and bears seem to follow it in looking for something to chew on.  Not sure if it would work down there or not. 
Of course, "getting a Bear's Attention" is NOT something we do up here on a regular basis; as a matter of fact, we don't Want his/her attention.  Lots of things happen when you make yourself the center of attention for a Bear, and NONE of them are good.
Good luck with it.


----------



## pnome (Dec 7, 2011)

Marlin_444 said:


> Two to the chest and one to the head...
> 
> Get's there attention everytime...
> 
> ...



Maybe if you've got a semi-auto


----------

